# Any reason why I shlould not use magnets to hold my chisels?



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I am looking for ideas to build a chisel rack.
Now I am thinking about using magnets to hold the chisels. 
Any reason why I should not do that?
Is it going to be pain when I sharpen them?
Thanks


----------



## Alexandre (May 26, 2012)

I don't see any disadvantage to using magnets, however I would put a block of wood at the bottom, as otherwise the chisels may fall off


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

I do, sort of. I have the magnets slightly recessed. Keeps them from moving around too much.


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

Yeah just make sure to have something beneath them to catch them if they fall, or to somehow cover and protect the cutting end.

Rich


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I don't, but that's just me. I keep mine in a tool roll just 'cause they are old cast steel items.
Lots of W. Butcher chisels.
Bill


----------



## wunderaa (May 15, 2012)

Can't see why not. And making your own will be much cheaper than Mag-Blok.

http://benchcrafted.com/Magblok.html


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Shamp, those MF chisels are crazy beautiful!!


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks, Smitty. I think the previous owner had bought the set and maybe used two of them a couple times at most.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

why not?


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

I can't remember all I once knew about magnets. I think your concern is the magnets might magnatize the chisels then when you sharpen them the metal dust will cling to the chisels. I believe you could easily wipe that off with a cloth or paper towel. I see no reason to not use magnets if you can make it work. It would be bad for the chisel and the owner if they ever fell and struck you.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

If during sharpening the filings stay on, just pass the chisel through a circular magnet without touching the metal to the magnet and it will be demagnetized.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

RussellAP, good tip thank you. 
Now where do I get a circular magnet with destroying my brand new speakers?


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

There was a post recently, that said round magnets are rummaged from microwave ovens. The post said something about discharging a capacitor, or something along those lines.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

Microwave ovens have incredibly strong magnets in them. I had a friend that was factory trained to repair microwaves and he is no longer with us because he pulled on the wrong wire. Be careful messing with those ovens. They do have good magnets though.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I don't like my tools to become magnetized; especially the ones that I have to sharpen.
Therefore, I have never even considered any kind of magnetic tool holder.


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

It'll be OK as long as you wear a cowboy hat lined with aluminum foil when you use them.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

"I've used a HD magnetic strip mourned near my lathe to hold chisels currently in use. 
*I'll never do that again they seem to pick up every iron (or microscopic piece of chisel) within 1 sq mile area.* 
I was constantly wiping off tha tools and pulling steel splinters out of my fingers."

Here is exactly my concern


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

I have this magnetic tool holder mounted on my lathe table to hold the tools I'm actively turning with:

http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/magnetictoolholder12.aspx

I've not had any problems with it magnetizing my lathe chisels. Perhaps that has something to do with the strength or type of magnet?

Rich


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

"Perhaps that has something to do with the strength or type of magnet?" 
Most likely the steel itself. Some steel get magnetized very easily, some do not.
I have screwdrivers that I tried to magnetize on purpose but to no avail.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

OK, @kunk has a point. I should have remembered this because I have a number of screwdrivers that have become magnetized over the years and have become a PITA to clean completely. Makes me wonder about chisels on sandpaper (scary-sharp method) and then later transferring that steel dust to the wood in use. Hmm… don't know either Bert.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I shall not do it.
Mike now you understand why I asked.
I knew that before asking but I wanted to make sure to confirm my suspicion.


----------



## Biff (Nov 19, 2012)

I use magnetic strips from Harbor Freight, they are about 16" long and cost $2.99. Never had a problem with my chisels being overly magnetized. I did cover the magnet with a strip of old t-shirt to eliminate scratches if I slide the chisel off the magnet bar.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

As a side note, I have been successful at knocking steel shaving of of my screwdrivers with a direct blast of compressed air +90PSI or more. Not the best method, but works in a pinch.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I haven't used one, but they do make a specially shaped magnetic block that will either Magnetize or DE-Magnetize tools by sliding them through a special slot or hole, but why fool with that? I just don't magnetize them to start with. I am also a jeweler when I'm not being an engineer or electrician and I hate it when my little screwdrivers grab a tiny screw before I want to pick it up.


----------



## cjwillie (Sep 6, 2011)

The round magnets that Chrysler uses to "train" the sensors for the tire pressure monitors works to demagnetize. I don't know if other manufacturers use them but any Chrysler dealer should have them.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I am now considering the HF magnetic strips, they are on sale for $3.99 each. that would greatly simplify the installation and then it is very flexible.


----------



## Thalweg (Jan 27, 2009)

A little trick we used to use on screwdrivers when I was an auto mechanic; run a magnet along the screwdriver from tip to handle, it would magnetize the screwdriver. The run the magnet the other way, from handle to tip, and it would demagnetize it. I have no idea how it works, but it does. It will leave a little residual magnetism, but it's pretty insignificant. It may require pretty good steel though. I suspect it'd work on chisels as well.


----------



## kwhit190211 (Feb 13, 2008)

I personally don't like magnets. Everything that you put of a magnet ends up becomming magnetised. Also, on the safety aspect of it, if it's hanging on the wall by a magnet, and sudden jar & you have a lot of heavy & sharp blades coming down at you. Nope, personally I keep mine in a wooden rack with the blades up so I can see what size they are. The above picture is ok for the ones with plastic handles, but, long ago I made my rack out of a piece of 2×6 that I bore holes in it to depth for my chisels.You can't find these chisels anywhere. My Grandfather was a industrial blacksmith & I inherited his limited woodworking tools that he gave to my dad.
They are all steel & I keep them sharp as a razor.


----------

